# K04 Part Numbers!



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

Here are the part numbers for almost all of the components needed to convert your k03 setup to an audi s3/tt-s k04 setup. Some items are unneeded and can be reused from your existing setup. If any are wrong or needs to be added, please correct or contact me and I'll update the list:
**NOTE ON PRICES**
_The links here in no way reflect the best prices... it's just a quick reference for part numbers/images if available/and a rough idea of prices. I used worldimpex because they have most of the parts in their catalog._
*Part Numbers and Part Descriptions:*
06F 145 702 C: exhaust manifold with turbo charger
1K0 145 693 B: air circulation pipe
1K0 145 845 A: pressure hose
1K0 145 770 P: air pipe
06F 145 751: intermediate flange
06F 145 710 G: cut-off valve
06F 145 757 F: gasket (2 other small gaskets for the turbo; part numbers needed)
06F 129 627 H: intake pipe
B 06F 906 036 F: injector (x4)
N 044 502 3: stud (x4)
N 910 848 01: hexagon socket head bolt (x4)
N 013 851 4: sealing washer (x4)
N 908 946 01: hex. nut, self-locking (x5)
N 102 861 08: shouldered hex. nut, self-locking (x4)
06F 253 039 E: gasket
06F 133 073 D: gasket
06F 145 536 C: support
N 909 265 01: clamp (x2)
1K0 145 762 BM: pressure pipe
N 907 816 01: spring clip (x2)
06F 145 383 L: bracket
1K0 253 115 K: gasket
1K0 145 803 P: Intercooler (may need different hoses)
*Missing part numbers:*
You will also need a wiring harness extender to go from the Factory DV plug location to the new location in the front of the vehicle. I need those numbers. 
There are a few other small gaskets shown in the middle of the stasis kit photo that I do not have numbers for.
Not sure if the turbo discharge pipe number quotes the entire pipe from turbo outlet to intercooler pipes.
May also need a a hose clamp or two.
*Software:*
Simply slapping all the parts will not run correctly on your vehicle. You'll need to find software thats specifically written for the Turbo/injectors/fuel pump/stock or upgraded exhaust/ you are using.

_Modified by Arin at 7:29 AM 2-20-2008_


_Modified by Arin at 7:32 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this seems like a really good price
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=434
group buy anyone?









here's an awesome price for the s3 injectors
http://kmdtuning.com/store/ind...=1116


_Modified by Spax MC at 10:27 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Spax MC)*

Give oempl.us a call and see if they could actually get it at that price. Even the site I linked to said the euro part prices may not be accurate.


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

yea thats what i was thinking too, it seems a little too good to be true, especially with the exchange rates


----------



## nyquaTTro (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Spax MC)*

http://shop.driversportinc.com...Id=37
seems like they have them avail. and in stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

If my math is correct - looks like $4611.59 plus shipping... thats using your links and pricing (not including intercooler). 
That makes the STaSIS kit look pretty attractive @ $4999.00 with software and a 1 year / 15000 mile warranty not only on the turbo kit, but on the engine also. 
In response to your other thread - about the Mahle vs. Borg thing, we truly get our turbos from Mahle. We do not buy them from Borg Warner. It is a Mahle turbocharger. We also have other technical highlights that we are glad to share info about. To make it clear - we are not trying to hide any information about our kit. Our kit, using hardware from various suppliers including STaSIS, Mahle, GIAC is a fantastic value and an amazing performer.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (OGVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OGVW* »_If my math is correct - looks like $4611.59 plus shipping... thats using your links and pricing (not including intercooler). 
That makes the STaSIS kit look pretty attractive @ $4999.00 with software and a 1 year / 15000 mile warranty not only on the turbo kit, but on the engine also. 
In response to your other thread - about the Mahle vs. Borg thing, we truly get our turbos from Mahle. We do not buy them from Borg Warner. It is a Mahle turbocharger. We also have other technical highlights that we are glad to share info about. To make it clear - we are not trying to hide any information about our kit. Our kit, using hardware from various suppliers including STaSIS, Mahle, GIAC is a fantastic value and an amazing performer. 

I'm sure you purchase the turbos from Mahle, but it is still mfg'd by BW. Semantics aside, is there any actual difference between your turbo + components vs standard S3 components?
Dave


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (crew219)*

Dave, thanks for the questions. The turbocharger is in fact different than the standard Borg S3 unit. You are correct, it is manufactured by Borg but then it goes to Mahle for some uprated parts and tweeks. The injectors are different than standard S3 units also. Some of the hoses pictured in the kit are pre production units from the S3. We now have some uprated and re-engineered silicone hoses for production kits.
The S3 and TT-S are fantastic vehicles using some of the best hardware the VAG group has ever produced. We chose to incorporate some of those items into our bill of materials as we offer a full engine/turbo warranty included in the build of our new MTF Turbo System.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (OGVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OGVW* »_If my math is correct - looks like $4611.59 plus shipping... thats using your links and pricing (not including intercooler). 


Between the fact that the turbo and injectors can be had for alot less than Worldimpex sells and that some parts aren't necessary at all, looks like it can be done for under $3k without software.
"1K0 145 762 BM: pressure pipe" anyone know if this is actually necessary? Does the stock discharge pipe, or any of the aftermarket K03 pipes mount up to the ko4?


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

Does the Stasis warranty only apply if installation is done by a Stasis approved dealer/shop? Or do you still get the warranty if you just purchase the kit and install yourself?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*

Can we please get back on topic? This thread should have nothing to do with stasis.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Can we please get back on topic? This thread should have nothing to do with stasis.

arin i noticed the link to the injectors you posted has them for 246, just an fyi kmdtuning has them for 159...this isn't a sales pitch but i am pretty sure everyone would enjoy saving almost 90 bucks an injector


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

seems like every thing on that site is expensive. I'd shop around.


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Can we please get back on topic? This thread should have nothing to do with stasis.

Why not STaSIS? They are a source for all the needed pieces for a complete K04 conversion. Kind of a one stop shop including the needed software. If other sources are going to be mentioned, seems fair to talk about STaSIS.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (JeffreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffreyTT* »_
Why not STaSIS? They are a source for all the needed pieces for a complete K04 conversion. Kind of a one stop shop including the needed software. If other sources are going to be mentioned, seems fair to talk about STaSIS.









you can get a k04 kit from kmd for under 4k software and all so why spend 5k from stasis







i would sure love an extra 1k in my pocket


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you can get a k04 kit from kmd for under 4k software and all so why spend 5k from stasis







i would sure love an extra 1k in my pocket

1 year 15K warranty on engine. Track proven. It can be taken to a STaSIS Audi dealer for service.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (JeffreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffreyTT* »_
1 year 15K warranty on engine. Track proven. It can be taken to a STaSIS Audi dealer for service. 








of course it's got a warranty it's am oem turbo and everyone knows its not big enough to even cause engine failure....needless to say they can back it no problem cuz even audi uses a similar turbo from the factory, i personally would still rather have the 1k in my pocket cuz i have never heard of any k04 gernading a motor


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff,
Stasis or any other tuner was never the reason for this information. A billion people have asked me for K04 parts numbers, so since I know most of them, and know where to find them, I've shared the information. Stop pooping all over the threads. It's obnoxious.


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Jeff,
Stasis or any other tuner was never the reason for this information. A billion people have asked me for K04 parts numbers, so since I know most of them, and know where to find them, I've shared the information. Stop pooping all over the threads. It's obnoxious.

Since you used "pooping" in a sentence, I now consider the matter closed.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

Well, since any talk of parts has a direct relationship to price, I'd still like to know if the Stasis warranty is valid for a self-install. If not, the cost of installation changes the overall value proposition significantly.


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*

we are putting a kit together right now to run on our GLI and to offer to our customers. Currently you can find the injectors listed on our site for a very competitive price and the kit is soon to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (DynamicMotorworks)*

i don't see them on the site i even searched the word injector incase it was hiding anywhere


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_Well, since any talk of parts has a direct relationship to price, I'd still like to know if the Stasis warranty is valid for a self-install. If not, the cost of installation changes the overall value proposition significantly.









The stasis parts have to be installed by a stasis dealer for the warranty.

_Quote, originally posted by *stasisengineering.com* »_The STaSIS Power Kit will give you performance and peace of mind with a 1-year/15,000 mile parts and labor warranty *when installed and serviced by a STaSIS certified installation center.* The attention to OE component limitations built into this kit by STaSIS and our Mahle partners allows us to extend our warranty beyond the STaSIS components to cover the complete power plant from intake to flywheel. The warranty is limited to non-competition use and does not extend to all driveline and wear items. For specific warranty details please review the ‘STaSIS 2.0 Powerkit Warranty’.


Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't see them on the site i even searched the word injector incase it was hiding anywhere

PM'd


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:17 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Is the warranty provided by Stasis? Or are the parts approved by Audi?
I guess what I'm getting at, is if your motor pops w/ the Stasis kit, do you take it your Audi dealer? Or does it go to Stasis for the work?


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't see them on the site i even searched the word injector incase it was hiding anywhere

the injectors are listed under MK V: Fueling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (DynamicMotorworks)*

my bad i see that now but i just saw the picture as a badge so i never read the discription http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Is the warranty provided by Stasis? Or are the parts approved by Audi?
I guess what I'm getting at, is if your motor pops w/ the Stasis kit, do you take it your Audi dealer? Or does it go to Stasis for the work?

Audi does not provide warranty coverage to aftermarket/modified parts or damage they deem is related. The tuner company would have to extend a warranty where the manufacturer leaves off such as the case with several aftermarket tuners in europe (ie, MTM, Sportec, Oettinger). 
cheers! mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 7:23 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Is the warranty provided by Stasis? Or are the parts approved by Audi?
I guess what I'm getting at, is if your motor pops w/ the Stasis kit, do you take it your Audi dealer? Or does it go to Stasis for the work?

From the warranty:
The STaSIS Power Kit will give you performance and peace of mind with a 1-year/15,000 mile parts and labor warranty when installed and serviced by a STaSIS certified installation center.
My Kit was installed at a STaSIS Audi Dealer, thus I'd take it there.


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_yea thats what i was thinking too, it seems a little too good to be true, especially with the exchange rates

I cannot speak for other sites, of course, but the pricing for the injectors and the turbo/manifold assembly on our site are accurate to date and are available for shipment immediately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (JeffreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffreyTT* »_My Kit was installed at a STaSIS Audi Dealer, thus I'd take it there.

How much did the installation cost run?


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_
How much did the installation cost run?

STaSIS says it's a 12 hour install, so the cost is going to be based on the shop rate. I had other work done at the same time as the turbo install (big brake kit), but I imagine it was in the range of $1200 for the install.
I suppose this is a doable install for a end-user, but there is a chance of issues with removing/installing the injectors that would require the VAG injector removal/install tools. Having a lift is probably also helpful. If you read through the STaSIS install guide, you'll get a feeling for all the disassembly required.


----------



## MGMG8GT (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, this went from a do it yourself type "what are the part numbers" k04 thread, to a "buy STaSIS" thread in no time flat.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (SleeperPassat)*

yup


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_
I cannot speak for other sites, of course, but the pricing for the injectors and the turbo/manifold assembly on our site are accurate to date and are available for shipment immediately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How come your site says 22-25% more flow. I was under the impression that it was around 13%


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_How come your site says 22-25% more flow. I was under the impression that it was around 13%









this was ind ebate for a while but from all data we have seen the flow if roughly 22-25% more over the factory MK V injectors.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_
this was ind ebate for a while but from all data we have seen the flow if roughly 22-25% more over the factory MK V injectors.

do you have any technical data to back that up?? (no attitude just interested)
several big companys have had these injectors flow tested and their tests showed only 13% larger than stock


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! ([email protected])*

Can anyone obtain the official white papers from Bosch?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_
this was ind ebate for a while but from all data we have seen the flow if roughly 22-25% more over the factory MK V injectors.

interesting, i would like to hear more.
no doubt a great price on them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

unfortunately I cannot print any testing info but I would like to clarify something. This would be a MAX flow over stock, base flows have been found to be lower. When other variables are taken out of the equation the BASE flow is closer to 13-15%.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_unfortunately I cannot print any testing info but I would like to clarify something. This would be a MAX flow over stock, base flows have been found to be lower. When other variables are taken out of the equation the BASE flow is closer to 13-15%. 

real world numbers (dynos) have shown stock injectors are good for 300whp maxed and s3's are good for 330whp maxed..those are the only numbers that matter


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
real world numbers (dynos) have shown stock injectors are good for 300whp maxed and s3's are good for 330whp maxed..those are the only numbers that matter

When you say maxed, do you mean ridiculously long on-times w/ 130bar thrown at em?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
When you say maxed, do you mean ridiculously long on-times w/ 130bar thrown at em?

on times were higher than you would ever want them to be for running a car everyday, as for how many bar i though it was at 110 but i could be wrong..regardless when you run parts to their max they are just a ticking timebomb
edit: before anybody jumps on me i don't have anything on paper to back it up but take my word or form your own opinion










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:17 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! ([email protected])*

In your opinion, what's an ideal on time? 5ms?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_In your opinion, what's an ideal on time? 5ms?

thats not a question i should really answer or give the most accurate answer to, i am no tuner lol...but i don't want to speculate what numbers are ok
pretty much to sum it up, i would never push the stock or s3 injectors over the hp i had posted and i don't think any tuner would either


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:26 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! ([email protected])*

The only reason Stasis came up in this thread is you're posting part numbers and pricing. any logical Texer is going to bring out a calculator and compare to existing kits. 
i've seen plenty of K04 2.0T threads where they're NOT getting the claimed hp, or having issues. 
Stasis is a proven kit with repeatable dynos and hp numbers. i for one would want a kit that had software written for it which actually means it IS indeed a "kit". not buy these parts, use these injectors, you may or may not need these parts, and it all _should_ work great. 
What most are not aware of is that Stasis has to step up anywhere the factory steps down. If they say your new kit voided your warranty on a specific part not even replaced by the Stasis kit, Stasis has to step up and keep you covered. 
it's easy to say no one has grenaded a motor using a K04 upgrade. but has anyone blown a chipped motor???? yes they have. and the dealer has not covered it for a number of (usually) stupid reasons. i saw a h2o pump seize which stipped the teeth of the TB........motor done. Audi did not want to cover it because it was modded. my point is sh!te happens to motors that are WAY under potential. Stasis is ready to cover those if your factory warranty is giving you the middle finger. warranties aren't free.
I just wish my GT2871 kit had one


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (M this 1!)*

In the original thread, pricing was never the point. The point was part numbers, and part numbers alone. So many people have asked me for this number or that number so I threw them all together all at once.
To make it easy for everyone to understand the parts I was quoting, I came up with this:








Some people took that as a direct attack by me to some how uncover stasis's secrete parts or an effort to show that you could get the parts cheaper somehow, however that was never the case. *it was just easier to quote the numbers directly on the photo instead of describing each part.* Ultimately the thread was deleted.

In regards to 'kits', all you really need is the k04, injectors, and a downpipe. You'll need to come up with other parts as well but put it together any way you like, and any tune that's tuned for those 3 things would work just fine. The reason there were so many k04 threads with non working parts was because people were running either homebrew software or stage 2 k03 software.
I hope that clears things up a bit.


----------



## yuyuanan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MGMG8GT (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (yuyuanan)*

Nice compilation Arin.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

In regards to 'kits', all you really need is the k04, injectors, and a downpipe. You'll need to come up with other parts as well but put it together any way you like, and any tune that's tuned for those 3 things would work just fine. The reason there were so many k04 threads with non working parts was because people were running either homebrew software or stage 2 k03 software.
I hope that clears things up a bit.








Well said, you just can't post helpful information here without the schizophrenics questioning your motives


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Well said, you just can't post helpful information here without the schizophrenics questioning your motives
ain't that the truth


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (MFZERO)*

bringing it back from the dead








the two part numbers that arin mentions are not listed are the two gaskets that go around the oil return line. 
06F 145 757 H: oil return line gasket (turbo side)
058 145 757 A: oil return line gasket (line to block)
06F 145 735 F: oil return line (not needed, just throwing it out for a reference)


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_
06F 145 757 H: oil return line gasket (turbo side)


And there are none in the US right now so don't lose your old one...
Our break out the scissors and roll of gasket maker










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:46 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

is the pressure pipe needed or can the ko3 pressure pipe be used?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Shazsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shazsta* »_is the pressure pipe needed or can the ko3 pressure pipe be used?


Well... sorta. Here comes another headache when piecing together the kit on your own! 
You basically need the red hose and metal connector. The turbo outlet (where that part plugs into) is different between the k03 and k04. Parts like the neuspeed discharge pipe are even incompatible between the two. Since I dont think they sell the discharge pipe separately from the outlet hose you'll need to pick one up and lop off the metal discharge pipe if you plan to use the stock IC. The connector at the end of the discharge pipe is slightly different to accommodate the s3 ic hose. I guess vw rotated the connector from the factory to avoid instillation of mismatched parts.


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

what a pain!!


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Arin)*

i sure hope 06F 145 702 C is the correct part # for the s3 k04 cause I just ordered the last "cheap" one in the US!


_Modified by Shazsta at 4:54 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: K04 Part Numbers! (Shazsta)*

what do you mean by cheap?
yes it is the correct part number. also the neuspeed discharge can be modified to fit the k04 you just need to shorten the length of the piece that goes inside the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

pm'd you. I think its cheaper to go oem than that neuspeed one. Next up for me is injectors. I think fuelpump is the hardest decision. Probably the best route is to remove and mail it in for rebuild. Nice and cheap. But I dunno!


----------



## HYPERGUY710 (Feb 14, 2005)

woot just ordered mah $1200 ko4.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (HYPERGUY710)*

from where?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

For you guys who have bought all the individual parts (or currently in the process), who is going to tune the kit? I know that GIAC will not sell their k04 software w/o a kit. I would imagine APR and Revo might be the same, but maybe Keith and Chris could chime in on their positions.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_For you guys who have bought all the individual parts (or currently in the process), who is going to tune the kit? I know that GIAC will not sell their k04 software w/o a kit. I would imagine APR and Revo might be the same, but maybe Keith and Chris could chime in on their positions. 

We will be selling KO4 software separately in the future. Just a note on that however that some parts may be spec'd slightly differently then others. So putting it all together and then expecting a file may just work may not be true from every tuner. It would be best to check with whatever company you plan to purchase your software from to make sure all your hardware matches what they tuned for.


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

chris, what is your software upgrade policy from past experience, i mean say going from stage 2 to k04 software say on a mk4. just curious, i know you haven't released the k04 software openly


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Spax MC)*

You would simply pay the difference between what you have and the stageIII software. I'll use the stage I to stage II as an example since those prices are set. Stage II is 549 and stage I is 499 for these applications. Thats a 50 dollar difference you'd just pay that. The same upgrade model would be used for the stage I to stage III or stage II to stage III.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

We'll gladly upgrade you to our K04 or GT30 software at any time, just pay the difference.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

Truth of the matter is and i'm sure most have done the same, I've already started upgrading certain parts of the system say the discharge pipe, TB pipe and other parts, To throw that away just because its not part of the package is crazy. The package would make a whole lotta sense for someone still somewhat stock. But for people in my current state it make more sense to piece it and upgrade the software.

Side not, I'd rather utalize a tubilar intake rather than the cover and weld a bung into the tb to use the BH DV. 
only major parts needed then is turbo/manifold/injectors/gaskets and such. + software.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_Truth of the matter is and i'm sure most have done the same, I've already started upgrading certain parts of the system say the discharge pipe, TB pipe and other parts, To throw that away just because its not part of the package is crazy. 

You would have to if you bought the APR kit, ATP kit, VF kit or any other larger turbo application. The truth of the matter really is that the S3 is much different then the stock stuff enough that it requires changing almost as much stuff as one of those other kits. Just because the parts are OE doesn't necessarily mean you need to change less.
The AWE kit for one uses less OE parts and appears to allow you to run almost any intake, TB pipe, exhaust etc. The only part that may require some modification would be if you had some sort of intercooler piping that did not fit with their hose.
There may also be others like this. If your comment happened to be in response to mine about calling your tuner to make sure you have the right hardware I was not referring to DV location or intake. There are MAJOR factors like injectors and MAF housings that are critical for tuning and you need to make sure you know what to buy to use the software you plan to use.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris,
thanks for the input,

Obviously research is key especially when embarking on not so much cutting corners by utalizing what is already done to fit what is going to be put on.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06F 145 702 C: exhaust manifold with turbo charger ---------------------------------($1377)
1K0 145 693 B: air circulation pipe -----------------------------------------------------($82)
1K0 145 845 A: pressure hose ----------------------------------------------------------($27)
06F 145 751: intermediate flange ------------------------------------------------------($90)
06F 145 757 F: gasket ------------------------------------------------------------------($3)
06F 129 627 H: intake pipe -------------------------------------------------------------($49)
B 06F 906 036 F: injector (x4) ----------------------------------------------------------($628)
N 044 502 3: stud (x4) ------------------------------------------------------------------($244)
N 910 848 01: hexagon socket head bolt (x4) ----------------------------------------($4)
N 013 851 4: sealing washer (x4) ------------------------------------------------------($4)
N 908 946 01: hex. nut, self-locking (x5) ----------------------------------------------($10)
N 102 861 08: shouldered hex. nut, self-locking (x4) --------------------------------($5)
06F 253 039 E: gasket ------------------------------------------------------------------($8)
06F 133 073 D: gasket ------------------------------------------------------------------($27)
N 909 265 01: clamp (x2) ---------------------------------------------------------------($10)
1K0 145 762 BM: pressure pipe ---------------------------------------------------------($177)
N 907 816 01: spring clip (x2) ----------------------------------------------------------($11)
06F 145 383 L: bracket ------------------------------------------------------------------($11)
1K0 253 115 K: gasket ------------------------------------------------------------------($10)
06F 145 757 H: oil return line gasket (turbo side) ------------------------------------($2)
058 145 757 A: oil return line gasket (line to block) ----------------------------------($5)
000 979 133 A : Wire (x2) ---------------------------------------------------------------($10)
000 979 134 A : Wire (x2) ---------------------------------------------------------------($11)
1J0 973 722 : N75 Connector -----------------------------------------------------------($14)
8D0 973 822 : Connector ----------------------------------------------------------------($4)

--------------------------------------------------------Options--------------------------------------------

1K0 145 803 P: Intercooler ($303)
Software Re-map : ($800)
AWE HPFP : ($400)
--------------------------------------------------------Total------------------------------------------------

$2823
$3623 (SW)
$3223 (AWE HPFP)
$4023 (AWE HPFP + SW) 
$3526 (AWE HPFP + S3 IC)
$4326 (AWE HPFP + S3 IC + SW)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All minus shipping and:
1K0 145 770 P: air pipe ------------($93)
06F 145 710 G: cut-off valve ------($59)
--------------------------------------------------------Compare------------------------------------------

$4999 (APR K04 + APR HPFP)
$4823 (AWE K04 + AWE HPFP + S3 injectors)
$5399 (STaSIS K04 + AWE HPFP)
$3994 (KMD K04 + KMD HPFP + Revo SW)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












_Modified by EL_3grab at 9:46 AM 9-26-2008_


----------

